# Poor Maddie



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Bad Bad Mom! Why did you get the scissors out! The cut reminds me of a shag cut. I do like her ears shorter but wish I had left her hair on top long. I'll take another picture in six months  The picture on the bottom was about 5 mo ago


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to see she has her ears back!
Cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just cut 2'' off her ears but they are at a good length compared to my first cut. I also cut about 2'' off her beard.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, I think she looks cute! all grown up!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is all grown up Were did my baby go?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww..what a sweet girl you have. I think she looks so cute!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you did a great job Suzi!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I think she looks cute! And as you all know, it grows SOO fast!
I can't wait until Oliver's hair is that long!!!!
Everytime I see that little puppy picture od Maddie in the t-shirt, it is just so stinking cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maddie looks great and you shouldn't feel bad at all. Back in May I gave Kodi a beautiful haircut. I guess I was a little distracted and tired when I did Shelby. I forgot to put the guard on the clipper and one side of her was shaved down to the skin. I finally realized what I was doing so the rest of her was about 1/4" long. It's just starting to look a little like a normal haicut.
and I can probably even it out a bit.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You all didn't tell me not to quit my day job! so today I applied for a job at petco in the grooming departmentound: They train their groomers which is a big savings from going to a school. I have needed a carrier change for over a year my parks job is a dead end deal. ( too bad because I love it) so keep your fingers crossed. I'm starting all over again. 
This is my favorite picture of maddie. I call it the Beatles cut


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Maddie is smiling so sweetly in that first picture, I think she looks great!And I love her Beatles look too.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Is your back in good shape, Suzi! My one warning to you is that it is REALLY hard on your back! If you were blessed with a good back, then go get 'em girl! Good Luck!!!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

I forgot the guard on the clippers once on my cairn, she had a stripe down the middle of her back that was to the skin. We called it a reverse mohawk! Oops:jaw:


----------

